# Can't enlarge Font or read text outloud



## cindi (Dec 26, 2009)

Are there certain books that you can't enlarge the font or have the Kindle read to you?  I downloaded 2 books - one works fine, the other doesn't.  (when I chose the book, the cover wasn't available - had N/A listed - maybe this meant something)  Thanks for any help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Publishers can restrict whether or not text-to-speech is enable on any book. There should be an indicator on the Amazon product page for that e-book if text-to-speech is enabled.

You should, however, be able to enlarge the font on any Amazon e-book. 

I am assuming these are Amazon e-books you are referring to? It would be helpful if you mentioned which ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's a PDF book there is no font size adjustment available.  Though you can use the landscape orientation to get some level of zoom.  Also, TTS won't work on such books.


----------



## cindi (Dec 26, 2009)

The book is "Dream On" By Cyrinda Foxe - it's from Amazon and says it is the Kindle edition, text to speech enabled.  Could there have been a problem with the download or are some Kindle books not able to have their text size enlarged?  Just wondered if I need to be checking for something before I purchase another book.  It's so small I can't read it even with glasses.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just downloaded a sample.  It does the same thing to me.  Looks like it might be a PDF that wasn't converted.  

I'd call or email Kindle CS and get a refund.  Tell them the problem with the book and also post in the book review area to warn everyone it has problems.  

BTW, Welcome.  Don't get discouraged this isn't a typical problem.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just downloaded a sample as well. This book is a formatting disaster. Definitely contact Kindle CS and get a refund.

I sent feedback to Amazon regarding the formatting issue and the lack of TTS.


----------



## cindi (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to help!  This forum is a great resource!


----------

